# Muzzle help



## Teddeeh (Feb 18, 2019)

So im unsure what to do here in these spaces..?


----------



## Teddeeh (Feb 18, 2019)

When is the build docs going to be available? Kindest regards


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2019)

The pads up top are for a Common Cathode Two Color LED.   Pad on the left is the "Active/Bypass" color, pad on the right is the gated color.

The pair of pads are for the Key input jack.  You'll need a 1/4" switching TRS jack for that.   Left pad goes to the Tip lug, right pad goes to the Switched Tip lug.

The group of three pads nearest the bottom are for a mini SPDT slide switch.  (Threshold Range switch)








						Mini Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.2A 24VDC
					

EXCEL CELL ELECTRONIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Teddeeh (Feb 19, 2019)

What does the switched input jack do within the circuit?


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2019)

The Key input lets you use a different input signal to gate the main audio path.    (like a sidechain input)

The switched jack completes the circuit so the main audio signal is used to control the gate when nothing is plugged into the Key input.

If you don't want/need the Key feature you can just install a jumper there.


----------

